# Gtechniq P2 Hologram Removing Polish



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

*Price & Availablilty:*

£12.34 for 500ml available from www.gtechniq.com

*Used on:*

BMW MINI Clubman x 2

*Manufacturer's Product Information & Instructions:*

_Everyone needs P2 on their product shelf.

Whether you're a seasoned paint professional, part-time detailer or just demand mirror finish perfection for your own car, P2 gives you the ultimate perfect finish.

Initially developed for the most difficult to finish paint surfaces, P2 is proving its worth for a wide range of users and on all kinds of paint. _

*Packaging:*

*Appearance & Fragrance:*

Thick pink polish, no discernible fragrance

*Cutting & Cleaning Power:*

A mild, finishing polish 3/10 on the cuttuing scale (or thereabouts)

*Ease Of Use:*

Please see below review text

*Finish:*

Please see below review text

*Durability:*

N/A

*Value:*

Priced very well for 500ml, cheaper or similar to its rivals.

*Review*

Ok so P2, a finishing polish. Not its correct name I know but that's what its intended purpose is and that's why I bought it.

Actually no I bought it so I could use it in conjunction with the Gtechnic system. After all If I am to be applying the long life sealants to a car I want to get the best from it and have a surface that it has the most chance to bond too. So it makes sense using a product from the same manufacturer rather than another and having to do an IPA wipedown or similar to get that squeaky clean paint for a sealant to bond too.

My first experience of using P2 was on a customers Mini Clubman. It was blue panelled with the solid black roof and 'bits'. It was a protection detail and after claying the car was polished with a light polish to brighten up the paintwork and provide a good base for the C2 that I intended to apply.

The P2 worked a treat on the harder blue paint and provided a sound base for the C2. Found I had to use slightly more than my 'go to polish' Meguiars #205. I also found that the polish finished or 'dried' a little faster than the #205 but neither points being an issue when preparing a base for a long term sealant.

Onto the black solid roof and a quick check with the sun gun and it was one of those 'oh crap' what have I done moments. Surely I haven't just left all those fine swirls and holograms? Another try and same again. A panicky swap to Meguiars #205 and phewf maybe its not me after all…

Fast forward to today, time to test the P2 without the constraints of time or the pressures of a full detail. Lets face it when testing a finishing polish a soft solid black colour is the best way to test them and why not pit it against my regular 'go to' finishing polish - Meguiars #205? And why not have another crack at the soft solid black of a Mini Clubman? Why not indeed so after looking around a suitable Clubman was sourced and the test was 'on'.










Ok I didn't have to look too far as this Clubman is mine. Despite being corrected about 10 weeks ago the hauling of equipment in and out has scraped, grazed and scratched the rear bumper despite me being careful. A permanent solution was required and I bought a plastic bumper protector. However as I'm sure you will appreciate the thought of those nasty scratches and scrapes under the protector even though you wouldn't be able to see them is well just…



















So the middle of the bumper was taped up, split into two:




























Each side was attacked with a finishing polish and a 3m Blue finishing pad to see the level of correction that they could achieve. Firstly the P2 achieved this:









...at which point I thought 'behave', cracked open the Meguiars #105 and a polishing pad and removed the scrapes and scratches but left hologramming like below. 









So now onto the real test, could the hologram removing polish and the Megs #205, remove the holograms and leave with a beauty of a finish that I could hide away under the bumper protector?

I started off with a few drops of the P2 and using a Makita rotary and a 3m blue finishing pad, spread the polish at 900rpm, briefly took it up to 1500rpm before the pad started to bite a little bit. So I slowed up to 900rpm to finish. I knew however from experience that it wasn't a good 'set'. The pad didn't glide as it usually does, the polish didn't all disappear and the sun gun revealed some hologramming.










Not one to give up easily I tried again with a smaller amount of polish and again with a larger amount of polish. Whilst I did improve the finish using a smaller amount of polish the pad began to bite before I was even up to full attack speed. Again using more polish to increase the lubricity available brought similar results.

Anyway onto the left hand side and using Meguiars #205 and the same technique I straight away hit the back of the net with a crystal clear finish.










The megs #205 polish was repeated on the opposite side and succeeded (at least for me) where the P2 had failed.










*Conclusion*

P2 isn't a bad polish and if following with one of Gtecniqs excellent sealants on the majority of paint types its arguably the best polish to use. When it counted for me however it could not match the finish on a more tricky paint surface of my regular polish.

Now arguably given time I could get to grips with this polish but as long as Meguairs #205 is in my kit bag there's little incentive to learn the intricacies of this polish which has all the characteristics of an older technology polish (even though its clearly not). For reference the first time I used #205 I could achieve the same results as my previous go to finishing polish dodo juice lime prime.

Fortunately however soft solid black is few and far between and I know I will be using P2 on an Audi that I have booked in shortly for a protection detail!

*Overall DW Rating: 70%*

The below pictures show a Bumper protector that was fitted afterwards to prevent more scratches from occouring, the bumper protector was then treated with C4.


----------

